# Status Post PE Tubes-What DX code



## KHonadel (Nov 14, 2011)

What DX code(s) do you use for Status Post PE Tubes?  Just curious as to what others are using.  I have come up with a few possibilities and am new to ENT coding.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## elammom (Nov 14, 2011)

Usually I use the reason for the PE Tubes, ie Serous Otitis Media or Acute Otitis Media, Middle Ear Effusion.  I use that with an E&M code as we are checking the status of the condition which we put the PE Tubes into the ears.


----------

